# Can Blue & Gold Rams cross breed?



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

yup....i believe so....


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

yes, they are color variations of exactly the same species. there is absolutely nothing to keep them from breeding besides the difficulty of raising a brood of rams (a real pain in the neck). most likely you will end up with all blue offspring in the first generation, but if you keep mixing the lines, you'll likely end up with small numbers of golds popping out down the line, with the ultimate result being mostly blues with some pretty darn healthy golds (golds are typically less hardy due to imbreeding to keep their colors "pure") (kind of like dalmations with temperment problems, or labradors with hip displasia) if i were trying to breed to get healthy golds in the long run, this is exactly what i would do.

Oqsy


----------

